# Redford, MI - 2017 Ram ultramount



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mount only. Only used for half of last season. Perfect condition. No receivers. $275.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump someone needs a mount. Purchased in Aug 2017, Used half last season.
Perfect, no receivers.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sent a pm


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

grassmaster06 said:


> Sent a pm


Didnt get it.


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Give me a call or text tomorrow so we can arrange a good time to pick them up 313-443-7067


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Tentatively sold... waiting for the weekend.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sold.
Thanks you grassmaster06.


----------



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

damn


----------

